# How to rig a fish finder for the ice?



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

I have 2 fish finders. One is a really nice and hooked to the fishing boat, the other is really crappy and not hooked to anything. I would like to take one ice fishing and since the cheap one is doing nothing I figured it might be good enough. I think it is a Bottom Line 1100. What is the best way to mount/rig it for ice fishing. It is a display with a transducer on the end of way too much cable. I have tried mounting it to a board and then c-clamping it on the back of my sled but it is a real pain. The car sized battery I would have to lug around it not much fun either. If you have any good plans or suggestions please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

My uncle used to mount the transducer on a 2x2, then bolt that to a 2x4 across the hole. I can't remember if he used a 9 volt or a 12 volt battery but it was a lot smaller than a car batter (maybe 1/4 the size of a car battery), and he had rigged little clips to connect it to the battery. Hope that helps


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Get a lawn mower battery. They are 12 volt and smaller.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

For the transducer, make a tee shaped pole out of 1/2" PVC pipe. 1 tee, 1 coupler and 4' of pipe will do it.
Cut the pipe into 4- 1' pieces. 
Don't glue the fittings but rather just put then together when in use and take them apart to travel.
Drill a hole in one end of 12" piece of pipe and bolt the transducer to the pipe.
Use a zip tie to hold the cable to the pipe. Add the coupler and one section of pipe to the transducer pipe if you need the transducer lower in the water..
Get a gel cell 7 amp 12 volt battery for about $20.00.
You can attach the finder bracket to the top of a plastic ammo can or a flat topped cooler.
The cooler or ammo can will hold everything inside when not in use.

Sportsman's Warehouse has the ammo can and could help you put it together. They also sell the small batteries.


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the good info. What are those batteries used for normally? Can I pick one up at a hardware store or someplace like that? I am nowhere near Sportsmans W.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Business' use them for back up power for computers.
Cabela's may have them mail order.
Other than that, I'm not sure.
Radio Shack should also have them.


----------

